# Is my cat 'calling?'



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Never had a female cat before, shes acting odd, really skittish, jumping about rapidly and going to the windows meowing - really loud long meows.

Do not want kittens from her, so should I keep her in and get her neutered now?

Can you get cats done at any time?

Thanks


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Pug_D said:


> Never had a female cat before, shes acting odd, really skittish, jumping about rapidly and going to the windows meowing - really loud long meows.
> 
> Do not want kittens from her, so should I keep her in and get her neutered now?
> 
> ...


it would maybe help if you told us how old she is and how long you have had her and what age she was when you got her


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Hiya,

I got her as a kitten at 8 weeks, she is 6 months old now.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You reeeally shouldn't have let her out without getting her spayed in the first place. You have been extremely lucky not to have her turn up pregnant already 

Yes, please keep her in and get her booked in for a spay. Ask your vet when is best, maybe even pop her in to see them and they should be able to confirm if she is in call or not


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

if you reallly don't want kittens from her.... get her to a vet as soon as you possibly can ... if not by the end of this week, then as early next week as your vet can see her. Tell the vet your cat is in season, and you didn't realise and she has been outside and could be pregnant already. That way your vet can book her in for an emergency neuter and if she was/is pregnant it would be very very early stages and she can still be neutered.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll book her in as soon as I can, I don't really want her to be neutered if she is pregnant though, can they tell?
Will see what they say, will try and get her in for friday.


----------



## carlyjb (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi , just get her to vet when u can or keep her indoors , which you prob knew that anyway , i dont get why people on here have to patronise people asking for advise its getting worse honestly. take care


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

keep her indoors and get her neutered ASAP she is almost 100% in call


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I echo what the others have said. But one more thing!

BE EXTRA EXTRA CAREFUL!! Queens in call will do anything, and i mean anything to get outside. Some try to escape from fan windows and get stuck  she will try to rush through any open door. So if you need to open a door that leads outside, shut her in another room. 

Good luck for getting her in asap.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Pug_D said:


> I'll book her in as soon as I can, I don't really want her to be neutered if she is pregnant though, can they tell?
> Will see what they say, will try and get her in for friday.


they can do an ultrasound scan, but it is very pricey!! And I am not sure how accurate they are ???? Almost of the shleters/rescue orgs I have volunteerd for don't scan cats for pregnancy.... and I kinda assume they have a reason not to..... and I kinda think it will be a price versus reliabilty issue. (too pricey and possibly not reliable enough to warrant the cost of making the scan)

I once had an ultrasound done on a horse we bought and the vet confirmed it was pregnant and due in mid to late October... the mare had her full term foal a few weeks later in the early April!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Obviously you dont want a 6 month old kitten having kittens anyway, too imature, to young, to small no devloped etc, dont normally mate them till a year old.

Have her spayed now, could have done i a month ago, she shouldnt going outside until about a month after spaying


----------

